

10 People Whose Lives Were Changed By Reddit - aynlaplant
http://www.sfgate.com/technology/businessinsider/article/10-People-Whose-Lives-Were-Changed-By-Reddit-4500582.php

======
androidb
here's the actual list [http://www.businessinsider.com/best-reddit-gifts-and-
donatio...](http://www.businessinsider.com/best-reddit-gifts-and-
donations-2013-5#a-schoolteacher-received-16000-worth-of-textbooks-1) strange
how they don't mention the guy that was wrongfully blamed for the boston
bombings (and was actually found dead a month later)

------
jgrahamc
This is the best they could come up with?

------
jeremydavid
Why is this on the front page?

A teacher getting books - sure, that's "life changing" enough for a fluff
piece... but a failed political campaign and pizzas for police officers?

Am I missing something?

